

College newspaper completes a fully responsive website redesign - magicofpi
http://www.niemanlab.org/2012/04/emerson-college-student-paper-completes-a-fully-responsive-mobile-friendly-redesign/

======
masonhensley
Link to actual college newspaper site: <http://www.berkeleybeacon.com/>

(Link submitted was an article about the Berkeley Beacon)

------
hcarvalhoalves
Very interesting. Also worth of note is the other site the article mentions,
Boston Globe [1]. With the same design it works equally well on desktop and
tablet.

[1] <http://www.bostonglobe.com/>

------
magicofpi
I did the redesign, so I'd be happy to answer any questions here!

~~~
heretohelp
Are you available for work? Have an email? I couldn't find one in your
profile.

~~~
magicofpi
I'm a little busy, but possibly! My email's now in my profile.

